# Scheiber Charger unit buzzing. Help



## beachtree01 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Pilote M/H with a buzzing charger unit. The problem is the same as described in an earlier forum. I was not able to find the resolution for the other member. The Scheiber unit 30.63351.46. Can you help in resolving this or any knowledge of a supplier would be great.


----------

